# Northern exposure



## stephknits

Hello exercise people, I'm new to this area of the forum, been avoiding it for a while. .  But now I feel better there is no excuse.  I have bought the box set of Northern exposure and have found the exercise bike lurking at the back of the living room.  
The challenge is on.  
There are six seasons to watch with 28 disks in total 
I shall cycle through  the lot.
Am posting this to help make me do it.
Also thought the northern exposure title might get some of you wondering


----------



## Bloden

I used to love northern exposure. Enjoy!


----------



## KookyCat

Loved that show, good luck!


----------



## stephknits

I loved it too.  Remember trying to decide, chris or ed?   These days, chris, no contest.


----------



## HOBIE

Keep us informed of your progress & good luck


----------



## stephknits

Pilot 
"Not only that, you're pretty, not great looking, but defiantly pretty in a clean sort of way" Joel 
Maggie "I'll get the check"

"Gravity, keeps you rooted to the ground, there's no gravity in space, you're just kinda floating around.. Is that what it's like being in love, Holling?"  Maurice.

Roll on next episode


----------



## KookyCat

stephknits said:


> I loved it too.  Remember trying to decide, chris or ed?   These days, chris, no contest.



Always Chris [swoon]


----------



## MacG3

Wouldn't it be great if you could connect the bike to power the TV and DVD player! Although it could make fast forwarding hard work 

Enjoy the show.


----------



## stephknits

Episode 1
"Pride is a powerful narcotic, but it doesn't do much for the auto immune system" Ankou


----------



## topcat123

ahhh northern exposure that takes me back i use to enjoy that


----------



## Northerner

Excellent show, a 'must watch' at the time  Loved Maggie/Janine Turner 

Good luck with your challenge! Might even dig out the old videos from somewhere myself


----------



## stephknits

Episode 2 - soapy Sanderson

"Sometimes even obstacles think" Joel

"Soapy used to say, Alaska wasn't just a state, but a state of mind" Holling 

Bit of a break to go to Northumberland, but back now


----------



## Northerner

Good to see you're back on it!


----------



## DeepBlue

stephknits said:


> Hello exercise people, I'm new to this area of the forum, been avoiding it for a while. .  But now I feel better there is no excuse.  I have bought the box set of Northern exposure and have found the exercise bike lurking at the back of the living room.
> The challenge is on.
> There are six seasons to watch with 28 disks in total
> I shall cycle through  the lot.
> Am posting this to help make me do it.
> Also thought the northern exposure title might get some of you wondering


I did not know there was so many episodes of northern exposure, I am so buy the box set now. .. Thanks
Good luck with the fitness bike


----------



## stephknits

Thanks both, it really works for me as I am not allowed to watch it unless on the bike and they are 45 minute episodes.  The box set wasn't cheap, but much cheaper than joining a gym and when I can get the children off their games on the tele, I can fit it around life.  
Looking forward to next episode


----------



## stephknits

3.  Dreams, schemes and putting greens

"Life's a cruel mistress, Joel" Holling

45 mins setting 3 on bike.


----------



## stephknits

4. Russian flu

"You are so tight" Elaine
"It's Alaska, it's completely restricting my central nervous system" Joel


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> 4. Russian flu
> 
> "You are so tight" Elaine
> "It's Alaska, it's completely restricting my central nervous system" Joel



It's been added to my Amazon basket, but not checked out yet...  Keep up the good work!


----------



## stephknits

5.  Sex, lies and Ed's tape

"Let me tell you buster, you may not be dying but you're gone". Maggie to Rick.

"I've lived my life out in the open, but I've kept my heart sheltered" Holling.


----------



## stephknits

6.  A Kodiak moment
"If anyone can pave Alaska, it's you". Joel to Maurice.


----------



## stephknits

Aurora Borealis

"And just when you think you've lost touch with everything that's real, you find yourself in Sisley, Alaska" Bernard


----------



## Northerner

Still in my basket, keep up the good work!


----------



## stephknits

Season 2 episode 1, goodbye to all that
"Dr Flashman needs closure, he needs the last 15 minutes of his film with Elaine" Ed.

Been a while, but determined to get back on track..


----------



## Northerner

stephknits said:


> Season 2 episode 1, goodbye to all that
> "Dr Flashman needs closure, he needs the last 15 minutes of his film with Elaine" Ed.
> 
> Been a while, but determined to get back on track..



Well done getting back on track Steph  Box set is still in my basket after amazon hiked the price from £35 to £48 whilst I was procrastinating!


----------



## stephknits

Good grief, I shall keep at it and then I can pass it to you when I'm done, Northerner!

Episode 2 - the big kiss
Without your voice there is a hole in this community, a big gaping hole in the centre of Sisley


----------



## stephknits

Oops, November was an off month...

Episode 3, series 2

"You've been listening to the adagio from Beethoven's 7th symphony.  I think Ludvig pretty much summed up death in this one.  You know he had just about lost all his hearing when he wrote it and I've often wondered whether that didn't help him tune into the final silence of the great beyond" 
Chris in the morning


----------



## J.Y.Kelly

*Favourite Programme.*

First heard the amazing Iris Dement singing 'Our Town' at the end of the last episode. I've loved her music ever since. Northern Exposure is one of my all-time favourite TV shows.


----------



## stephknits

Mine to, was hoping it would inspire me to get on that exercise bike more, but even with the promise of. A lovely episode, I still am woefully inconsistent..  Still, occasionally has got to be better than never, right?!


----------

